# Rest in Peace my Sweet Atlantis



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry. Atlantis was such a sweet girl, and so beautiful. Lots of hugs and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Look at that georgous face. That face will now look down upon you for the years to come.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you feel. I know it's really hard, but I think that you definitely did the right thing since she was in so much pain and discomfort. I am sure that she is grateful.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful angel! Rest in peace, Atlantis.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My sincere condolences on the passing of your Atlantis.
You did not fail her at all. You gave her the gift only someone who loved her could. She is pain free and at peace. Sometimes that is the only way we can make them better. Never look back on your decision anything else would have been selfish on your part, you did what was best for her.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss of your precious girl. You can see it in her face, she was well loved and loved well. No guilt, only love.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a beautiful angel she makes
although it is hard sometimes the only way to make them better is to let them go


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear the news. Cancer is such a nasty disease. I'm sure you did the right thing by her. She is lucky to have you there for her to make that toughest of calls. My thoughts will be with you and Atlantis.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She was such a gorgeous girl. I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. These wonderful creatures become so special to us that letting go is painful and sad. I'm sure you gave her many, many wonderful years of life, fun and happiness, and she repaid you thousands of times over. You did not fail her - you loved her and took care of her. She knows that.

You and Atlantis are in my thoughts.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Just look at that beautiful face. Please know in your heart that you made the right decision for Atlantis. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> My sincere condolences on the passing of your Atlantis.
> You did not fail her at all. You gave her the gift only someone who loved her could. She is pain free and at peace. Sometimes that is the only way we can make them better. Never look back on your decision anything else would have been selfish on your part, you did what was best for her.


I couldn't say it any better than Hank. You gave her the most unselfish gift of love. Godspeed sweetheart. And hugs to you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My sincerest sympathy to you for sweet Atlantis. Of course you did the right thing.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss. I have to agree with the others that you did do the right thing. I kmow that it still does not feel right no matter when it is right. She knew how much you loved her and cared for her. She will always live in your heart and soul.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You did not fail your sweet girl. Sometimes the kindest and most loving thing we can do is to release our pups from their failing bodies. You released her from her pain, and she is now running free at the Bridge. She will watch over you and live on in your heart until you meet again. I'm so sorry.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. She was a beautiful girl and knew that you loved her very much!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OH honey, I am so very sorry. Tears started the minute I saw it. Atlantis was such a gorgeous sweet soul and is now a perfect angel. You did the right thing, She is thanking you as she is now healthy and happy again.
But I know your pain is so heavy and difficult. I am heartbroken for you. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I had really prayed she had alittle longer with you but you did the right thing. PM me if you need to talk. Bless you.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss - play hard at the bridge sweet Atlantis.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

You shouldn't feel as though you failed her at all. You gave her a wonderful life! When we saw you at Alum Creek back during the summer, she was such a sweet and happy girl. I'm so glad that you had this time together to love each other. What a blessing.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. She is a beautiful angel.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

_You never failed her~you completed her._

Her Love For You Was Returned To Her In Kind.

Play Hard Sweet Atlantis~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

*Angel Atlantis...*

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. Please do not feel that you failed her. She would never judge you that way...she only knew the love and wonderful life you gave her. I'll light a candle for her tonight to help guide her on her journey to the Bridge.

Godspeed sweet angel Atlantis....and what a beautiful angel she is......


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you all. Her sisters are starting to look for her. I told them that she will be home with us this Thursday or Friday. Tonight I'm not looking forward to, she has always
sat by me mooching ice cubes no matter if she was sick or not. That and milkbones were her favorite. In fact this morning just before we took her to the vet she went out then came back in and sat by the cupboard with the milkbones I told her that she could have one when we got back. I should have given her one last one, but I truly believed she would come back with us and I was afraid that she wouldn't have been able to hold it down because she wasn't even holding her water down this morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dear Mom*

Dear Mom:

You FOR SURE did the right thing-you loved Atlantis so much that you wouldn't let her suffer-that is REAL LOVE!!

Ken and I made the same choice for Gizmo and Munchkin.

Atlantis wouldn't want you to feel bad. Keep Fond Memories of her.
Atlantis will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge and playing with my babies!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Cathy, you didn't fail her you done the right thing, I know it don't feel like it right now but you will know. I felt the same about Charlie, I knew I had to let him go, he was in pain. It's just so hard to do.
Rest in Peace sweet Atlantis.


----------



## GoldenShrink (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs to your and your family, as I know this is one of the most painful things to go through. Atlantis was beautiful and looked very happy; you did the right thing.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. But don't ever doubt that you did the right thing for her. She is now pain-free, running and playing at the bridge with Tishka and Kayla. I know that it is hard, but hang in there! 

Rest in peace Atlantis...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Goldenrunt (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your baby. As I lost my furbaby recently I understand your pain. Letting her run free IS THE SINGLE MOST SELFLESS act you could have done for her.

Here is part of a 10 point letter someone once sent to me in the early diagnosis of my baby's cancer.................

10. "If there comes a time when you know that I am suffering please euthanize me. I trust that you will always make the right decision for me for I am the blood of your heart."

You made the right decision and are the best kind of Mom there is....................


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I can't say much more than what has already been said. The true test of love is to be able to let a loved one go--even thought you'd much rather have them stay with you.

You made the ultimate selfless act--you allowed Atlantis to rest in peace, pain-free.

You are an angel, too. 

Our thoughts are with you and your family. 

Scott J.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always hard to lose our loved ones but know you did the right thing. She is not in any pain anymore and is smiling and running now at the bridge playing with all of our pups until that day you can be together again. That is a very beautiful picture of her and one that even more precious now with her having her wings for real.

Run free sweet girl you are missed and loved for always!!! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. what a beauty she was. please know shes in a better place now and painfree. you did not fail her :smooch:

hugs.....

Debbie & mason


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear you lost your precious angel. That is a beautiful pic of her in front of the tree with her wings and halo.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

God Speed sweet Atlantis.

Please know you did not fail her, you gave her peace and a way to me free of pain because you loved her. 

The picture of her is just beautiful what a special angel she will be.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss of a very sweet beautiful Atlantis play at the bridge sweet girl now pain free.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of Atlantis's passing. What a sweet little girl she was. I am so gratefull that I got to meet her in OH and give her a few hugs. I could easily see how much she meant to you, and you to her... it's hard right now... but feel peace in knowing that she is not hurting anymore. And she got to live a much loved and happy life with you... she definitely is looking down on you and smiling her thanks for all the love you gave her!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. You didn't fail her....quite the contrary. You gave her that gift of release from a body that was painfully failing her. The best promise we can give these beloved companions is they won't suffer, so you did the kind and honorable thing not letting her suffer. Godspeed, sweet girl....my Cody will share all the treats at the Bridge...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have not failed your beautiful girl. You have made her better - you have freed her from the pain that she was likely to suffer and she is young again playing at the bridge with her new friends.

Hold her memory safe in your heart, you know deep down that you did the very best for your girl

Run free from pain, play hard with your new friends and sleep softly Atlantis


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace beautiful angel. You didn't fail her- she knows you did the right thing and she is waiting for you.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I am so sorry! Please know you let Atlantis go with dignity.

You let her go knowing she had cancer, not forcing her to live for you knowing the cancer had her.

Last year , in July, I learned my Artie had a mast cell tumor. In September we had her leg amputated. She did great for about 6 weeks. Then she started going downhill very quickly and we let her go on December 11th last year. In reading your posts, was like reliving what we went through with Artie. The not eating, the losing weight, the infections. So coming from someone who has been there, I know the pain, the tough decision you made and the doubts.

Please know, you did the best you could and was able to do far more than so many people could have. She left this earth pain free, and now you tenderly hold that pain in your heart. In time, you will be able to see that pain as a pathway to a better place.

Hang in there, share those tears and smiles and know that the relationship never ends.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What you did was the opposite of failure. You would have failed her if you had listened to the selfish part of yourself and dragged out her suffering unnecessarily. Instead, you watched over her and gave her the only the only release from her suffering you had to give. It's an awful decision to have to make, and it doesn't feel good...you wish there was something you could go back and do and make it come out differently. Trust me, I know the feeling; we had to let Gus go less than a week ago, and he was only six.

You let her go because you had to, because there was no other option that was humane and loving and fair to the dog. It's normal to feel guilty, but Atlantis would thank you if she could understand the decision you had to make.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a beautiful girl.....I am so sorry for your loss. You were there for her and she knew how very much you loved her....you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Linda


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I hate cancer - it is such a cowardly SOB to go after our sweet pups and little children like it does. Find peace in knowing that Atlantis knew she was loved and is no longer in pain. My heart goes out to you.


----------

